# Someone is coming home this weekend - and it is all your fault!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As some of you will know I thought long and hard about getting a puppy, and decided Poppy could not cope with another female. Then you got me thinking about a male. I thought how much the dogs have enjoyed playing with Gus and Elton, and how I could manage things with a puppy pen, and...

... today there was an advertisement for a litter from Afterglow, and I was invited to visit.

Well:

















10 week old boy from an absolutely top notch kennel - one I have had my eye on for some time but they very rarely breed. It is not quite the perfect time but I think he may be the perfect puppy, and the stars are as aligned as they are likely to be. I am anticipating some careful management to keep Poppy's stress levels down, but she may actually welcome a new interest - we have got very stuck in a rut of late.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

What a darling puppy! Good going


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE! Congratulations! Does he have a name?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. Look at those ears, he’s got a bit of growing up to fit his ears.

I know you are knowledgeable and careful and will be able to manage it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I am actually crying!!! And I’ve got wonderful chills all over my body. Welcome home, little one!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

His kennel name is Afterglow then something beginning with T. Call name yet to be decided - I like Freddy, but he doesn't look like a Freddy. More like Tarquin, but I refuse to call that out down along the river! His name will emerge when I have tried a few on - Ferdie, perhaps.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats
well and truly amazed here, I love it when things sort themselves out


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new buddy.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Is that the dam standing on your leg, @fjm? She looks like she loves the camera! And little T (Teddy?) looks pretty keen on having his photo taken as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

There’s a Tarquin in Sophia Kinsella’s novels, who goes by “Tarky.” I’ve always loved that, but admittedly may not understand the cultural nuances of that particular name.

Whatever he’s called, I suspect a delightful personality will emerge with it. Can’t wait to hear what his big sisters think!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

He is too cute. Toby is my favorite t boy name.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So cute with those ears - glad that you found us


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

P.S. it is not my fault


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a very wonderful Toby-cat, or it would be top of my list, Starla. Tarquin definitely carries cultural baggage... My sister reckons his markings look rather Scottish (one of the T's is for Tartan) and suggested McTavish, with Tavy for short - possibly Rikki Tikki Tavy... I don't know. I need to spend some time with him to find a name that will work.

Yes, that is his dam, who is a UK champion. It was a stunning litter of five, with two males, one already reserved. Michael was very complimentary about Sophy, and reckons she shows the same Caswell lines that are fundamental to his own breeding - dogs that are elegant but with bone and good structure. 

Puppy pen on order - I think that is the only thing I don't already have that I will need immediately. Tomorrow will be dedicated to puppy proofing - fortunately I had a friend to stay this week for the first time in forever, so the house is reasonably tidy already.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations! He is adorable! I love Papillons. He's a lucky pup! I like the name Tovi, which was the name of my sister-in-law's Coton de Tulear. It is close to the Hebrew word for"good" - tov - which the dog lived up to!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Congratulations! I was expecting another poodle. Your T ... is beautiful. Hope he and Poppy have fun together.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh I am in love! Those EARS!

Terry? Tommy?

I like Fergus, but it might be a big name for such a small lad. I am sure the right name will come to mind after you have a few days with him.

Best wishes to Poppy and Sophie in their puppy training endeavours. I suspect you will have a puppy free 'teacher's lounge' for quite some time!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the sofa and chair will be their puppy free zone. I need to give some thought to finding the right children to socialise with - my neighbours three have got into chasing their dog until she now plays keep away as soon as she sees them, and they are a bit too inclined to treat her like a soft toy for my liking. Perhaps the new family who are just moving in will be more suitable. I have found a puppy class starting in a few weeks with a trainer I like, so that is sorted. I am thinking of a puppy buddy to help with snoozing...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thibodeau 
Although I love the name Meadows


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

@fjm, please share every little detail you feel like sharing with us. I will be soaking it all up! You are living my papillon puppy dream.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Starla said:


> He is too cute. Toby is my favorite t boy name.


I like Toby as well.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I like Toby as well.


I <3 Toby, that was what I named our our first beardie. I know @fjm didn't formally ask for name suggestions. But Tycho (tee-ko) after the astronomer, or Thomas (if you're feeling serious are also solid T names.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh he is sooo gorgeous! Careful with those ears in a storm. He might be blown away! 

I like big names for small dogs actually. Considering his excellent lineage maybe a royal theme? Like Henry?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I see a little Timothy or Tatum. Or maybe Tater...

(Sorry for the unsolicited names, @fjm. Lol. It’s helping us cope with the puppy fever.)


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Theo!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What an adorable little butterfly ! Congratulations !


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Good news...I needed some of that today. Congrats and I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh, he is just lovely! His dam is beautiful. 
Rikki Tikki Tavi (which I love btw) always makes me think of another childhood book character, Tiki Tiki Tembo (sp?)
Or how about Tempo?


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

So pretty omg, I'm obsessed with those ears!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a cute little guy! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Names have been popping in and out of my head but none fit - it is a fun game, so keep the ideas coming. Royalty - possibly French - is definitely a possibility.

Puppy pen is on order, provisional booking made for a puppy class (outside! in October/November!! I may need to make him some jumpers first), and I am just waiting for contract and other details from the breeder. It could all go pear shaped even now, but I don't think so. Just to make you all really envious I met some of the Afterglow poodles while I was there, lovely friendly small standards in comfortable utility clips.

My focus now is on planning things to spare Poppy as much stress as possible. I do the work, with Sophy helping if she wants to, and Sophy and Poppy join in the puppy fun for just so long as it is fun. I've gone round and round the idea of getting a puppy in the last weeks and months - Poppy does not need the stress, but waiting till she is no longer with me feels wrong too; Sophy is _bored_, and has been for some time. I've been remembering how joyous she was when we had a garden party in the summer, playing wild zoomy games with Gus - if the pup brings just a bit of that sparkle back into her life it would be wonderful. 

Tilly is very dog savvy, and took the arrival of first Sophy then Poppy in her stride, so I don’t expect too much trouble there. Pup will be far too small to manage furniture for some time, so no problem with giving Tilly plenty of places to just watch undisturbed. He is going to be overwhelmed and subdued for the first few days I think, which will give all the other animals time to come around to the invader. Most of all I am not expecting instant happy families - these things take time and work and compromise. I am Kidnapping a Baby from Planet Dog and bringing an uninvited intruder into my animals' home and relaxed and lazy lives - it is my responsibility to make it work for all of them, not theirs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Bless you all! So many happy memories ahead  You are just glowing!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I fell back on Wodehouse and thought possibly, Travers?

Then to Sayers with Wimsey as call name


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well you might be kidnapping the little one from planet dog but I bet that planet @fjm is a very nice place to live. 

Its going to be interesting how Poppy reacts. But I think your plan to keep stress to a minimum for all parties involved is the best one.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought of Wodehouse too - he may yet be a Bertie. The T name is decided by the breeder - it may be Tartan or something else - he couldn't quite remember which name he had assigned to which puppy. In the UK the whole litter is registered by the breeder, so kennel club names are rarely chosen by the new owner. I have only once had an animal where the registered name stuck as the call name - my Siamese kitten was Showell Shouna, and Shouna just fitted, no matter how we tried to change it to something literary.

Just got confirmed pick up time - 11am on Saturday. It is very nice to have something to be excited about after so many, many months in the doldrums.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oooh Congratulations...Puppies no matter how much work always brings joy into a home. Looking forward to hearing all about him as you both settle in.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Papillions would be my favorite breed to watch during agility races if I didn't have a poodle.

What a cutie!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh, so you aren't necessarily looking for 'T' call names then. French/French royalty suggestions: Louis, Albert (I see you're already considering Bertie), Francois (Frankie), Thierry (Therry/Terry), Dominic, Marcel


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I imagine Sophy will take her duties as housemother very seriously.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At the moment she is very carefully washing her face with her paws, so she may confuse him just a little as well! I'm never sure whether it is a papillon thing, or something she picked up from observing the cats. But she is a stickler for good manners, so he should be a very well educated puppy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is my favourite thread.  

Do the spoos and papillons live together at Afterglow?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woody
Harold
Edward
Holden
Alfie
Edgar/Eddie
Edwin
William/Billy
Oliver


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think so, although they may mix at times. Adolescent spoos would be too much for a papillon, I think, although seeing Sophy with the huge Great Dane we met today perhaps I am underestimating them.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I think Bertie could suit nicely but what if he's a Pongo?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Or a Monty... He may be a Clovis - anyone else read Saki?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

fjm said:


> At the moment she is very carefully washing her face with her paws, so she may confuse him just a little as well! I'm never sure whether it is a papillon thing, or something she picked up from observing the cats. But she is a stickler for good manners, so he should be a very well educated puppy.


 My uncle had a papillon who did the same.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

fjm said:


> Or a Monty... He may be a Clovis - anyone else read Saki?


I haven't yet but you have me strangely interested . For some reason tho, the name H.H. Munro is familiar. Must pursue...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Saki (H. H. Munro) can be a bit of an acquired taste - some of his humour is very dark indeed. But often very funny even so. 

I think I am all set. Puppy pen will arrive today, and I have a water proof sheet to go under it. I already have puppy pads, enzyme spray, dog beds, and too many toys to count, including a puppy kong somewhere. Pup is currently eating Royal Canin mini puppy dry and raw minced lamb - my local butcher only had frozen lamb mince but very kindly chopped the frozen hunk up into small pieces for me when I explained the problem, and the breeder can give me enough dry to keep us going until the bags I have ordered arrive. I have ordered a soft little harness and a 6' lead, which should be here by the time they are needed - I hunted high and low for the puppy harness I used for Sophy and Poppy but it seems to have evaporated sometime over the last dozen years. I have had two crates in the car since Sophy's op over a month ago, and have dug out the hot water bottle I use in winter to pop in before we leave home - temperatures are dropping fast here, and tiny pups can need some help. 

All the cables that might have been tempting are boxed up and blocked off (for some reason my pups always chose genuine Apple charger cables to trash, never the cheap look alikes). Last remaining job, apart from setting up the pen, is to weed the patch of gravel immediately outside the front door so that it is less wet and soggy. When Sophy was a pup I taught her that the scruffy patch of grass behind the garages was the optimal toilet spot - it seemed a good idea at the time, but trekking several hundred yards in the dark and rain or snow has taught me better. Poppy discovered the gravel by the front door is perfectly adequate substitute and I agree with her.

The plan is for first introductions at the breeders, which will be neutral ground. He assures me that they have plenty of safe space - I hope undercover as the forecast is for torrential rain for most of the day. My niece is coming today and staying for a night or two; quite coincidental as she is on her way back from visiting a paternal aunt in Scotland, but it will work well to have someone else to share puppy watching and one-on-one attention while they are all getting to know each other. And to take photos, of course! My aim is to keep things calm and quiet and soothing while everyone adjusts, and that means being as well prepared as possible, so if there is anything I have forgotten, tell me!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Very excited to participate in this adventure vicariously. Thanks for sharing so many details.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Who knew there were so many ways to get an octagonal pen wrong! The medium was out of stock from the only suppliers who could deliver in time, and this one is just a tad too high to reach the ground from outside. I think I rather over estimated how high my dogs might be able to jump, even with the arm of the sofa as a launch pad. Not too much of an issue - I will just leave the panels loose instead of clipped together. Then Sophy took one look at it coming out of the box and decided it was a horrible clattery supermarket trolley, one of the few things she really dislikes, and was not going near it. I spread out the IKEA shower curtain I got to cover the bed etc when Pip came home from HT radio-iodine therapy (never throw anything away), fiddled and wriggled the panels into the corner, rearranged to get the optimal fit - and realised I’d got the door on the inside! Much heaving and spreading and fiddling later it is up, both dogs have found a scattering of biscuits in there so decided perhaps it is not dangerous after all - and Poppy is playing tunes on it with her tail in an effort to persuade me to produce yet more treats… 

I am wondering whether a little pop up fabric one would not have been more sensible, though, if only to avoid the tuneful tail. I suppose we would have had a tail drum beat then, though!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I can feel your excitement all the way over here. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The girls must be wondering what the heck is going on!

Counting down to tomorrow....


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! An Afterglow puppy! I feel unapologetically responsible for suggesting a male. He is adorable and the girls will make TBN their adoring slave. Lol, including you! I like the name Riki as a nod to my intense crush on their famous standard poodle. Exciting news!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Little no name is now home, playing happily with my niece and being studiously ignored by Poppy, Sophy and Tilly! I will start a new thread with name and adventures. Names currently under consideration are Freddy, Ferdie, Bertie and just possibly Diccon - all the rest I think of seem to already belong to friends, family or enemies!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Hahaha of course the cool girls will give the new kid the cold shoulder. Will he keep the brown, or will he end up looking more like Sophy with just a touch of brown? I don’t know anything about color change in papillons! I was studying him this morning, and he face told me “Vance”. Just a thought! 🤣🤣


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He should keep the brown. He has rather more of it than Sophy did at the same age - she has always been a minimal tri. Her first evening with me she was subjected to the indignity of me repeatedly washing under her tail - I did not realise a brown mark there goes with the facial markings!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking forward to following his adventures, fjm, and hearing how the girls adapt to having a little brother.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I know he will bring you much joy, laughter, and maybe a few tears--but they will be worth it!


----------



## pudelgirl (Mar 30, 2017)

How did I miss this?! I don’t check in often, but still! I always try to read all your posts, fjm. Well, in another thread, I read about a Freddy and thought I must go back and see what I missed and sure enough, a new addition and sibling for Sophy and Poppy! Welcome home, Freddy! You are so lucky your mom chose you.💗


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

He is soo beautiful and adorable! Wow, I bet he's keeping you on your toes! Paps are one of my very favorite toy breeds. Frosty's breeder has Afterglow bloodlines, so I checked his pedigree, but he doesn't have any.


----------

